# multiple usage ID’s on file are not eligible to book online.



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

Has anyone else come up against this problem?

I have two mandatory VOIs in my account, WSJ VGV and SVV Bella plus my newly purchased resale at WSJ Coral Vista. When I log in, I can see all my ownerships in one account. 

When I tried to book online I got an error message stating I had more then one SVN accounts and to contact them....
This has been my exchange so far....

From SVN
I am sorry to learn of the error received while trying to reserve online. 

When I entered the provided Result ID 6JFQNV, I received notification that you have no Vacation Ownership Interest (VOI) available to fund a reservation. You currently have 6,000 StarOptions remaining in the 2016 allotment. 

Emulating your online account indicates all three contracts are linked online; I am unable to duplicate the problem, and you have only one SVN membership number on file. 

I reply 


I have called twice already to no avail. I spoke once to a general counselor and the next time to Someone associated with Coral Vista Owners. 

Still not fixed 

That is why I resorted to communication via email. 

The first time I got the error message I had 67.1K SO for 2016
The second time I had around 30K

Actually as you can see I do have SO available. 
When I try to book a night for under 5,700 (out of an available 6,000) I am still getting the error of multiple SVN accounts. 

Please forward this to someone who can resolve the issue. 
Let them attempt to make a 5,000 point Resie and get the error message. 

I want to be able to/I need to be able to/I am entitled to be able to make reservations online and there is a problem.

So they reply
I am sorry for the frustration you have experienced with the online error message you have received. 

I have emulated your online account, and duplicated the problem. I was able to capture a screen shot of the error message and I have opened the appropriate forms to initiate research and corrective action on the account. 

Then me again....
I am hoping this is now going in the right direction. I need the problem corrected do I can make a high
Demand reservation online at midnight in a few months. 

I am not at all concerned about the remaining 6,000 StarOptions but rather the inability to make online reservations. 


And then they reply again.....
I am happy to offer additional assistance with the problem you've had making reservations online. 

I have been advised that Owners who have multiple usage ID’s on file are not eligible to book online. This is due to the system being unable to differentiate between the Usage IDs on your accounts. This is something we frequently see with resale accounts. Unfortunately you will not be able to book online, regardless of how many options the reservation requires. 

I know this is not the news you were hoping for, but we now have clarity regarding the ability to "fix" the problem. 

As you are aware, 6,000 StarOptions remain in the 2016 allotment. 

If we can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to let us know.


I guess they thought I was just going to go away 

I reply....
Hello Sharon,

How can I correct the "multiple usage ID" problem. 

If my coral vista ownership was separated from my other SVN
Mandatory owner ships would this correct the problem?

I am assuming that is the ownership causing the problem as the reservation process is different. 

And yes this is not the answer I was hoping for 
But since I am a member of a timeshare owner group 
Where many members have resale mandatory owner ships and all can book online I know this is a correctable problem.

I am the only one that has a coral vista ownership purchased on the secondary market ( and was told I was the FIRST resale by the transfer department ) so this appears to be where the problem lies. 

It looks as if these needs to be escalated to a higher level. 

Respectfully

And they reply....
Thank you for taking time to share your feedback regarding the difficulties encountered with your online reservations. 

Please accept our sincere apologies for your unfavorable experience. As your satisfaction is important to us, we would like to have an opportunity to review your expressed concerns with our leadership team and provide further response. Please anticipate additional communication within the next few business days. 

Thank you again for your valuable comments and for providing us an opportunity to respond

And me again
As I was told when requesting the estoppel for the Coral Vista Resale that this one was the FIRST one they had to do,
I am assuming this is a "new issue"  brought on by this particular ownership type combining with your traditional ownership model.

I look forward to a positive solution to this problem that will benefit me and future owners as well. 


So this all took place yesterday.....any thoughts ?????


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 26, 2016)

If tell them what high demand voI you plan to book and ask they take steps to make sure that can happen. 

Does anyone here have CV retail and mandatory resale / retail I'm the same account?


----------



## Jodi0415 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm interested in the replies. We're waiting for Starwood to post SO to our account from a new Bella unit we've acquired. Hoping not to have the same problem and that yours is resolved quickly!


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 26, 2016)

CV was sold as a "points" ownership, no? 

My WAG is that your CV ownership is in Points (and therefore you pull from the Points pool) and your other ownerships are in SOs (and therefore you pull from the SO pool), and the system is not sophisticated enough to be able to distinguish which pool to reserve from.  That is why manual intervention is required.  IOW, it's a flaw in the logic of their reservation system that they can't be arsed to fix. 

Since you get no benefit from having one account (e.g. you are not eligible for Elite benefits) and since I don't believe you can combine CVPoints and SOs, my advice would be to ask them to separate your SO ownerships and your CV ownership into two separate accounts so that you can reserve online. 

This problem undoubtedly is going to impact anyone who owns an SO membership and buys into the points program, whether it's CV, SVV, or Nanea. I think that they'll have to get around to fixing it sooner or later, because I can't imagine them telling a 5* elite member that he cannot reserve online because he has multiple SVN accounts. 

Good luck and keep pressuring them.  If they won't change it, use it to your advantage and demand the reservation of your choice because their system is not only flawed but it is putting you at a disadvantage because you cannot reserve online.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> CV was sold as a "points" ownership, no?
> 
> My WAG is that your CV ownership is in Points (and therefore you pull from the Points pool) and your other ownerships are in SOs (and therefore you pull from the SO pool), and the system is not sophisticated enough to be able to distinguish which pool to reserve from.  That is why manual intervention is required.  IOW, it's a flaw in the logic of their reservation system that they can't be arsed to fix.
> 
> ...



Yes, CV has "HomeOptions" not StarOptions. 

And your take is the same as my take. The system can not distinguish for actual reservations. 
So for now, they should separate the ownerships into two online accounts. 

If I do a search for WSJ I get results availability for both HomeOptions and StarOptions but when I hit the button to reserve, I get the error message. 

I also get it when I did an online search for Harborside units I reserved for this coming August. So it is not only confused about WSJ but any StarOptions Resie. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## carpie99 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have had the same problem for the last two years due to my resales and developer purchases on the same account.

I have never been able to get it fixed.

And I do not have a CV resale ... 1 SVV developer purchase and 3 WSJ Hillside Resale purchases


----------



## pathways25 (Jan 26, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Has anyone else come up against this problem?
> 
> I have two mandatory VOIs in my account, WSJ VGV and SVV Bella plus my newly purchased resale at WSJ Coral Vista. When I log in, I can see all my ownerships in one account.
> 
> When I tried to book online I got an error message stating I had more then one SVN accounts and to contact them....



This problem is happening because your new WSJ CV week has the previous owner's SVN ID in it.  To fix this, call Membership Administration (888-460-8502) and ask them to reset the SVN ID on that new week to be the same as the SVN ID's on your other weeks.  They should be able to do that immediately and you'll be back online.

The SVN ID was intended to allow owners who had multiple weeks that were not all titled the same way (meaning they had multiple online accounts) to link all of their weeks together for StarOption totals.  When you buy a week from another owner, they almost never remember to reset this ID which leads to the problem that you're having.  If the previous owner of your WSJ CV week has other weeks, you'll have his/her other weeks StarOptions added to your totals as well.


----------



## pathways25 (Jan 26, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Yes, CV has "HomeOptions" not StarOptions.
> 
> And your take is the same as my take. The system can not distinguish for actual reservations.
> So for now, they should separate the ownerships into two online accounts.
> ...



If you find a way to get Starwood to separate your weeks into two (or more) online accounts without redeeding anything, please let me know!  I've been struggling for months to get them to do that for my weeks.


----------



## carpie99 (Jan 26, 2016)

carpie99 said:


> I have had the same problem for the last two years due to my resales and developer purchases on the same account.
> 
> I have never been able to get it fixed.
> 
> And I do not have a CV resale ... 1 SVV developer purchase and 3 WSJ Hillside Resale purchases



OK nevermind ... I guess something changed as I was able to book online with my SVV ownership.  yay!


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

pathways25 said:


> This problem is happening because your new WSJ CV week has the previous owner's SVN ID in it.  To fix this, call Membership Administration (888-460-8502) and ask them to reset the SVN ID on that new week to be the same as the SVN ID's on your other weeks.  They should be able to do that immediately and you'll be back online.
> 
> The SVN ID was intended to allow owners who had multiple weeks that were not all titled the same way (meaning they had multiple online accounts) to link all of their weeks together for StarOption totals.  When you buy a week from another owner, they almost never remember to reset this ID which leads to the problem that you're having.  If the previous owner of your WSJ CV week has other weeks, you'll have his/her other weeks StarOptions added to your totals as well.


Interesting. 

I will give this a try. 
I am traveling but will either skype with them later or send this suggestion to the online contact person. 
Thanks


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

pathways25 said:


> This problem is happening because your new WSJ CV week has the previous owner's SVN ID in it.  To fix this, call Membership Administration (888-460-8502) and ask them to reset the SVN ID on that new week to be the same as the SVN ID's on your other weeks.  They should be able to do that immediately and you'll be back online.
> 
> The SVN ID was intended to allow owners who had multiple weeks that were not all titled the same way (meaning they had multiple online accounts) to link all of their weeks together for StarOption totals.  When you buy a week from another owner, they almost never remember to reset this ID which leads to the problem that you're having.  If the previous owner of your WSJ CV week has other weeks, you'll have his/her other weeks StarOptions added to your totals as well.


Interesting. 

I will give this a try. 
I am traveling but will either skype with them later or send this suggestion to the online contact person. 
Thanks


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

carpie99 said:


> OK nevermind ... I guess something changed as I was able to book online with my SVV ownership.  yay!



Well I am glad it is fixed. 

Did you actually click thru to the next screen yo actually reserve ?
That is where I ran into problems.


----------



## carpie99 (Jan 26, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Well I am glad it is fixed.
> 
> Did you actually click thru to the next screen yo actually reserve ?
> That is where I ran into problems.



Yes I reserved a unit in California ... then had to cancel it.

It wasn't using multiple VOIs ... but before I couldn't even do a reservation for one unit.


----------



## okwiater (Jan 26, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> My WAG is that your CV ownership is in Points (and therefore you pull from the Points pool) and your other ownerships are in SOs (and therefore you pull from the SO pool), and the system is not sophisticated enough to be able to distinguish which pool to reserve from.  That is why manual intervention is required.  IOW, it's a flaw in the logic of their reservation system that they can't be arsed to fix.



I own Sheraton Flex, which is another "HomeOptions" ownership that is arguably more complex than WSJ-CV since it encompasses many home resorts. I have never encountered any issues making home resort, HomeOptions, or StarOptions reservations with a single account.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

okwiater said:


> I own Sheraton Flex, which is another "HomeOptions" ownership that is arguably more complex than WSJ-CV since it encompasses many home resorts. I have never encountered any issues making home resort, HomeOptions, or StarOptions reservations with a single account.



Thank you for this info. 

If this is the case then the suggestion about "old" owner SVN ID could very well be the issue. 

Are any of your ownerships resale purchases added into your retail account?


----------



## okwiater (Jan 26, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Thank you for this info.
> 
> If this is the case then the suggestion about "old" owner SVN ID could very well be the issue.
> 
> Are any of your ownerships resale purchases added into your retail account?



My account was created when I purchased my first ownership, which was a mandatory resale (WKV). I then added a mixture of resale and developer purchases to the same account.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

okwiater said:


> My account was created when I purchased my first ownership, which was a mandatory resale (WKV). I then added a mixture of resale and developer purchases to the same account.



Great. This is similar to me ( but no retail)
Thanks all for sharing your info.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

pathways25 said:


> This problem is happening because your new WSJ CV week has the previous owner's SVN ID in it.  To fix this, call Membership Administration (888-460-8502) and ask them to reset the SVN ID on that new week to be the same as the SVN ID's on your other weeks.  They should be able to do that immediately and you'll be back online.
> 
> The SVN ID was intended to allow owners who had multiple weeks that were not all titled the same way (meaning they had multiple online accounts) to link all of their weeks together for StarOption totals.  When you buy a week from another owner, they almost never remember to reset this ID which leads to the problem that you're having.  If the previous owner of your WSJ CV week has other weeks, you'll have his/her other weeks StarOptions added to your totals as well.





I just emailed your comments to SVN. Will see what they say.


----------



## Helios (Jan 26, 2016)

pathways25 said:


> This problem is happening because your new WSJ CV week has the previous owner's SVN ID in it.  To fix this, call Membership Administration (888-460-8502) and ask them to reset the SVN ID on that new week to be the same as the SVN ID's on your other weeks.  They should be able to do that immediately and you'll be back online.
> 
> The SVN ID was intended to allow owners who had multiple weeks that were not all titled the same way (meaning they had multiple online accounts) to link all of their weeks together for StarOption totals.  When you buy a week from another owner, they almost never remember to reset this ID which leads to the problem that you're having.  If the previous owner of your WSJ CV week has other weeks, you'll have his/her other weeks StarOptions added to your totals as well.



This post is the fix.  I've gone through this a couple of times.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 26, 2016)

moto x said:


> This post is the fix.  I've gone through this a couple of times.



Hope so. 

I sent an email with this info but currently "silence" from SVN.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 28, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> CV was sold as a "points" ownership, no?
> 
> My WAG is that your CV ownership is in Points (and therefore you pull from the Points pool) and your other ownerships are in SOs (and therefore you pull from the SO pool), and the system is not sophisticated enough to be able to distinguish which pool to reserve from.  That is why manual intervention is required.  IOW, it's a flaw in the logic of their reservation system that they can't be arsed to fix.
> 
> ...





GrayFal said:


> Yes, CV has "HomeOptions" not StarOptions.
> 
> And your take is the same as my take. The system can not distinguish for actual reservations.
> So for now, they should separate the ownerships into two online accounts.
> ...





pathways25 said:


> This problem is happening because your new WSJ CV week has the previous owner's SVN ID in it.  To fix this, call Membership Administration (888-460-8502) and ask them to reset the SVN ID on that new week to be the same as the SVN ID's on your other weeks.  They should be able to do that immediately and you'll be back online.
> 
> The SVN ID was intended to allow owners who had multiple weeks that were not all titled the same way (meaning they had multiple online accounts) to link all of their weeks together for StarOption totals.  When you buy a week from another owner, they almost never remember to reset this ID which leads to the problem that you're having.  If the previous owner of your WSJ CV week has other weeks, you'll have his/her other weeks StarOptions added to your totals as well.



Apparently it is a combination of above. I now will have two separate log ins. 
Because it is points, Coral Vista will be in its own account and had to. Be assigned a direct email address to access online and a different Usage ID number.
My other mandatory ownerships (three) are under a different Usage ID number. 

All 4 ownerships are under the same membership number. 

It take 24 hours for the changes to take place. I did try to register with the new email but it says that the CV contract is associated with another account so will try tomorrow. 

Path, thanks so much for that phone number.  It was totally the same department. 
Thanks Lisa for pointing out since I am not a 5 star elite, it does not matter if my stuff is in one account as they have different usages and can not combine. 

Will report back late tomorrow.


----------



## pathways25 (Jan 28, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Apparently it is a combination of above. I now will have two separate log ins.
> Because it is points, Coral Vista will be in its own account and had to. Be assigned a direct email address to access online and a different Usage ID number.
> My other mandatory ownerships (three) are under a different Usage ID number.
> 
> ...



That sounds like good news!

If you are successful in splitting your weeks into two separate logins, I would really appreciate it if you could tell me who you spoke with or, if you have any correspondence from them saying what the did exactly.  I have been trying to split my weeks into multiple logins for months now and everyone there is telling me that it can't be done.  It's been really frustrating.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 28, 2016)

pathways25 said:


> That sounds like good news!
> 
> If you are successful in splitting your weeks into two separate logins, I would really appreciate it if you could tell me who you spoke with or, if you have any correspondence from them saying what the did exactly.  I have been trying to split my weeks into multiple logins for months now and everyone there is telling me that it can't be done.  It's been really frustrating.



The number you gave me to call said in order to split there had to be a separate email associated with the ownership. 

I said, that's it????


She said Yes, that simple. 

I gave her my alternate email. 

She then proceeded to give my the two different usage IDs and the one membership number. 

She did say the system needed to refresh overnight, since I got the error message above I will do as she said and wait until tomorrow. 

And you were correct in that my the SVN mandatory contracts did have different usage IDs, now they have one. 

The person I spoke to understood exactly what I was trying to do. 
It was a pleasure dealing with her.


----------



## okwiater (Jan 28, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Because it is points, Coral Vista will be in its own account and had to. Be assigned a direct email address to access online and a different Usage ID number.
> My other mandatory ownerships (three) are under a different Usage ID number.
> 
> All 4 ownerships are under the same membership number.



That is so odd. I have a total of 8 ownerships, running the gamut of mandatory, voluntary, requalified, non-requalified, resale, developer, and Flex/points weeks. All 8 are in the same account and have never caused any issues at all, including with the online reservations system.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 28, 2016)

okwiater said:


> That is so odd. I have a total of 8 ownerships, running the gamut of mandatory, voluntary, requalified, non-requalified, resale, developer, and Flex/points weeks. All 8 are in the same account and have never caused any issues at all, including with the online reservations system.



Are you calling me odd 

Honestly, I just want a fix. 
You do have direct purchase ownerships and I believe they would be more then happy to keep you happy as a (partial) retail purchaser with elite status. 
There is no such incentive for me as a strictly resale purchase plus I really don't think their system knows how to handle the CV resale ownership yet
Remember, I was the first resale purchase. It took 8 weeks for them to figure out how to do the estoppel letter.


----------



## okwiater (Jan 28, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Are you calling me odd
> 
> Honestly, I just want a fix.
> You do have direct purchase ownerships and I believe they would be more then happy to keep you happy as a (partial) retail purchaser with elite status.
> ...



No, I wasn't calling _you_ odd, I was calling the _situation_ odd. No matter what, I'm glad they seem to have provided you a solution that will work. I just think it is strange that I have not experienced any issues despite the variety of ownerships I have coexisting in a single account.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 29, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Apparently it is a combination of above. I now will have two separate log ins.
> Because it is points, Coral Vista will be in its own account and had to be assigned a different email address to access online and a different Usage ID number.
> My other mandatory ownerships (three) are under a separate Usage ID number.
> 
> ...





GrayFal said:


> The number you gave me to call said in order to split there had to be a separate email associated with the ownership.
> 
> I said, that's it????
> 
> ...





okwiater said:


> That is so odd. I have a total of 8 ownerships, running the gamut of mandatory, voluntary, requalified, non-requalified, resale, developer, and Flex/points weeks. All 8 are in the same account and have never caused any issues at all, including with the online reservations system.





okwiater said:


> No, I wasn't calling _you_ odd, I was calling the _situation_ odd. No matter what, I'm glad they seem to have provided you a solution that will work. I just think it is strange that I have not experienced any issues despite the variety of ownerships I have coexisting in a single account.




YIPPEEEEEE 

It is fixed but not how I thought it would be!

I tried again this morning to connect the Coral Vista ownership with the new email log in I created. Did not work, very disappointed. 
"This ownership account is already connected to an online SVN Account"

But then I thought, what the heck, let me try and make a reservation in the old account with my leftover 6,000 SO.

So I logged into my existing SVN account and all four Ownerships are there. 
I Searched for a one day Resie at Harborside and I was able to go all the way thru the process and reserve. 

So it seems I might have misinterpreted what was said to me regarding the Usage ID and email.....

What apparently has happened is that the points package needed a separate Usage ID and in order to do that it needed to be associated with a different email BUT they are able to be kept in the same account. 

I have canceled the Resie I made and will try again tomorrow to make another Resie to see if today was a fluke or the actual fix to my problem.


----------



## Helios (Jan 29, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> YIPPEEEEEE
> 
> It is fixed but not how I thought it would be!
> 
> ...



I doubt it was a fluke, they fixed it the way they were supposed to.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 29, 2016)

moto x said:


> I doubt it was a fluke, they fixed it the way they were supposed to.



Agree, it was me who did not interprete what was said correctly. 
Hopefully a happy ending.


----------



## Helios (Jan 29, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Agree, it was me who did not interprete what was said correctly.
> Hopefully a happy ending.



In any case, congrats on fixing your issue.  I've been there before and know how frustrating it is specially when you know what the issue and the fix are and the rep keeps saying that is not correct.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 30, 2016)

moto x said:


> In any case, congrats on fixing your issue.  I've been there before and know how frustrating it is specially when you know what the issue and the fix are and the rep keeps saying that is not correct.



As a final follow up I was able to make another online reservation today. Will cancel it later today. 

And I still have an email rep trying to tell me it is something else. And the original one did not get back to me. 

And it was fixed the way it needed to be fixed but no one out of 6 separate reps I spoke to over the phone and via email knew how to fix this. 

Thanks pathways25 for your spot on recommendation.


----------



## pathways25 (Jan 30, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> As a final follow up I was able to make another online reservation today. Will cancel it later today.
> 
> And I still have an email rep trying to tell me it is something else. And the original one did not get back to me.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear that you're back online!

Consumer Affairs is now involved in my situation and they've promised me that the IT department will make some improvements (without saying what those would be) for me in the next week.  Hopefully, I'll be back online soon as well.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 26, 2016)

Follow Up - I seem to be "disconnected" again.

I went to check my account to see what the CV Maint fee was and noticed my CV HomeOption Reservation for this November was missing 

I then clicked on my "Account Balances" and saw my three SVN Weekly Ownership Interests listed with correct point balances and then an * with the following statement…

**Although your StarOptions from your multiple club memberships are displayed as a full balance, you cannot combine them or use them online. Please contact Owner Services for assistance utilizing your StarOptions* 

I did try to make an online resie and got the dreaded - you have more then one SVN Owner ID - message.

And then below the SVN VOIs was my Ownership Balances with "Home Option Interests" listed - stating I had my full allottment of HO for 2016 available - not good!  


So I seem to be back to square one….they were able to find my reservation using the resie number and will cancel and rebook it under my account.

And when I described the first issue it is now back to Marlene in Membership Administration to once again sort it out


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 26, 2016)

What a PITA.  Good luck getting this sorted out.  I think that they owe you a free drink or five.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 26, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> What a PITA.  Good luck getting this sorted out.  I think that they owe you a free drink or five.



Now wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Helios (Apr 26, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Follow Up - I seem to be "disconnected" again.



Good luck fixing this.  

I just transferred one week to my name at the end of last week and I could not be happier.  It is the first time I have transferred a week seamlessly without having to call SVN to remove the previous owner account ID.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 26, 2016)

My Resie in November is ALMOst right.  I had a Sunday check in and now it is Saturday. 


The saga continues I am sure.  :annoyed:


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 16, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Follow Up - I seem to be "disconnected" again.
> 
> I went to check my account to see what the CV Maint fee was and noticed my CV HomeOption Reservation for this November was missing
> 
> ...



Finally called today and they had one of my 3 mandatory ownerships under a different Usage ID. Once they corrected it, I immediately saw the change and the above highlighted statement was gone. 

So all good again.  Hope it "sticks" this time.


----------



## Helios (Jun 16, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Finally called today and they had one of my 3 mandatory ownerships under a different Usage ID. Once they corrected it, I immediately saw the change and the above highlighted statement was gone.
> 
> So all good again.  Hope it "sticks" this time.



It should.  I've fixed the issue multiple times (for different VOIs) and never had to circle back to fix again.  Good luck...


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 18, 2016)

moto x said:


> It should.  I've fixed the issue multiple times (for different VOIs) and never had to circle back to fix again.  Good luck...



That IS odd because I checked my notes from my previous phone call and all three accounts were under the same Owner ID. So I am not sure how it managed to "revert back" to a different number. 

But checked again today and it is still corrected. Will continue to check periodically.


----------



## Helios (Jun 18, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> That IS odd because I checked my notes from my previous phone call and all three accounts were under the same Owner ID. So I am not sure how it managed to "revert back" to a different number.
> 
> But checked again today and it is still corrected. Will continue to check periodically.



It sounds like this happened after the VSE switch.  Did you check the day after the switch or you just noticed recently?  It still does not make sense it would go back.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 18, 2016)

moto x said:


> It sounds like this happened after the VSE switch.  Did you check the day after the switch or you just noticed recently?  It still does not make sense it would go back.



Further up this thread, I posted I discovered the change in the account in April


----------



## Helios (Jun 18, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Further up this thread, I posted I discovered the change in the account in April



Forgot about the timing, thread has been going on for a while.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 20, 2016)

I had a similar issue to this today, though not as unique as Pat's. We had a mandatory ownership we bought back in June and had an online account. We just picked up a second week. First it wasn't associated with our online profile. So I called last night and they has that fixed. But then I saw the dreaded message about not being able to book online because of multiple memberships. So I took @pathways25 advice in post #7. Though they referred to themselves as "Program Administration". They weren't able to fix it on the phone but referred it internally to be fixed. Within the hour, the message was no longer showing when I reviewed my available options on the website. Not I just need to get the MF bill fixed as the second week is still showing the full $140 VSN fee instead of just $45.

It seems that Vistana has it setup where they can tie ownerships to a single profile, but those ownerships can be under different VSN accounts. Both have to be in sync to be able to view and book online seamlessly.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just had a new week added to our account and have the dreaded message;


> *Although your StarOptions from your multiple club memberships are displayed as a full balance, you cannot combine them or use them online. Please contact Owner Services for assistance utilizing your StarOptions.



Going to have to make a call to get this fixed.

Sad thing is that this week was transferred in to our names about one business day too late. Had to pay our 2018 MFs in advance in order to borrow the StarOptions from next year. Had this been done last week, I would have had all the points I needed sitting in 2017.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Just had a new week added to our account and have the dreaded message;
> 
> 
> Going to have to make a call to get this fixed.
> ...


It took two calls and 72 hours this time to get our VSN IDs synced up on our new week. I called them back today because it had been three days and we still had the message that we couldn't reserve online. They said that it can take 72 hours and that the person that usually does them had been on vacation but had returned. Within a few hours we no longer had the message on our account balances page that we couldn't combined SOs from multiple weeks and would have to call to use our StarOptions.


----------

